# Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:46)

Tópico de 2011 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias,  temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IM - Informação Costeira
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Temperatura 
 Modelo MOHID
 Modelo OOF-CESAM
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
 Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Ondulação 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul - Lista Praias 2009  (Anúncio a 8 de Maio de 2009)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2011 às 12:09)

Ontem houve problemas com a rebentação



> *Retomadas as buscas para localizar dois desaparecidos ao largo da Póvoa de Varzim*
> 
> As buscas aos dois cidadãos ingleses que naufragaram na madrugada de sábado ao largo do porto da Póvoa de Varzim já foram retomadas, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Coordenador de Busca e Salvamentos Marítimos.
> De acordo com a mesma fonte, as buscas foram retomadas às 7h30, estando no local uma patrulha e uma embarcação salva-vidas.
> ...







> PORTO
> *Ciclista cai ao rio Douro surpreendido por uma onda*
> 
> Um ciclista com cerca de 30 anos foi resgatado ao final da tarde de hoje com "algumas escoriações" após ter sido arrastado por uma onda e caído ao rio Douro, junto ao farol da Foz.
> ...


----------



## João Soares (15 Fev 2011 às 09:19)

Amanhã a agitação marítima será bem notável. Com ondas que certamente ultrapassaram os 10 metros, sendo que o Alerta Vermelho deverá ser lançado brevemente. 



> ESTADO DO MAR
> Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 6 a 7,5 metros,
> aumentando para 7,5 a 9,5 metros.
> Temperatura da água do mar: 14/16ºC
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

O Instituto Hidrográfico, normalmente bastante conservador nas suas previsões:





Pena a bóia de Sines não estar a funcionar, e a de Leixões também não regista dados há várias horas. Vamos ver se pelo menos a da Nazaré vai estar a transmitir dados.

Outra previsão:


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Uma webcam a seguir nas proximas horas:


http://www.beachcam.pt/beachcams.php?cam=guincho&local=Guincho


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2011 às 23:29)

Mais uma grande dor de cabeça para muitos, onde prevalece a tristeza para os que lá moram e se vê obrigados a abandonar as casas onde nasceram. Mas o Mar é mesmo assim...

http://adefesadefaro.blogspot.com/2011/02/ilha-de-faro-sob-risco-iminente.html?spref=fb


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 11:34)

Hoje é dia de ir á praia


----------



## luicchi (16 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

stormy disse:


> Hoje é dia de ir á praia



Para quem não pode ir mas gosta de acompanhar aqui fica mais 2 webcam da praia da nazaré.


http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 13:37)

luicchi disse:


> Para quem não pode ir mas gosta de acompanhar aqui fica mais 2 webcam da praia da nazaré.
> 
> 
> http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f


----------



## João Soares (16 Fev 2011 às 13:42)

Aqui fica a webcam da Praia de Leça:

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## Brigantia (16 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

luicchi disse:


> Para quem não pode ir mas gosta de acompanhar aqui fica mais 2 webcam da praia da nazaré.
> 
> 
> http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f



Estive agora na marginal da Nazaré a apreciar a agitação marítima, simplesmente brutal...

Por precaução as lojas da marginal já taparam as janelas e portas com tábuas, mas acho que desta vez o mar não vai lá chegar.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

A bóia ondógrafo de Faro, cujo último registo foi às 17h50UTC, tem um registo de uma altura máxima de onda de *5,68m*.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

Ao final da tarde, a altura máxima passou dos 6m:







Fonte: http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php


----------



## fablept (16 Fev 2011 às 20:37)

Ontem na ilha da Graciosa


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Nesta altura, o barulho do mar é ensurdecedor. Parece ser aqueles dias de levante, mas não é está sudoeste, na última hora tanto a altura significativa (3.25m) como a altura máxima (5.01m) vai continuar a aumentar nas próximas horas. As próximas horas vão ser críticas para a Ilha de Faro e a Ilha do Farol.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2011 às 01:35)

luicchi disse:


> Para quem não pode ir mas gosta de acompanhar aqui fica mais 2 webcam da praia da nazaré.
> 
> 
> http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f



É possível ver a rebentação a chegar mesmo junto à marginal.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2011 às 10:25)

Na bóia ondógrafo ao largo de Peniche foram registadas alturas significativas muito próximas de 10m. Os gráficos não mostram a altura máxima, mas é muito provável que tenham sido registadas algumas ondas com cerca de 15 metros durante esse período crítico.


----------



## João Soares (19 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Num passeio marítimo, entre Canidelo e Valadares, o cenário foi este:

Passadiço de Marbelo:
A aventura de passar por aqui resultou numa queda para cima das Dunas 





Madalena - Paredão:
















Mesmo com as ondas normais de Inverno, quando está maré cheia o mar chega aos passadiços.


----------



## FJC (20 Fev 2011 às 02:45)

Boa noite!

Peço desculpa ser assim, mas não estou a conseguir carregar o vídeo no ImageShack. Deixo assim o link de acesso. Fiz este vídeo em São Pedro de Moel.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Fev 2011 às 09:52)

Esse vídeo mostra bem a força do mar e a altura da maré no momento. A natureza na sua grande força.

Mas é assim mosto que metes o vídeo. Esta no YouTube fica postado.


----------



## linear (20 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

Alguém tem registos ou imagens da maré (e ondulação) desta noite em Lisboa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2011 às 13:24)

> *Mau tempo: Ondas chegaram aos 20 metros*
> 
> A Marinha através da rede de ‘bóias ondógrafo’ registou ondas de 20 metros na costa ocidental, durante os últimos dias de mau tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 01:15)

Continuam desaparecidos os dois jovens desaparecidos no sábado na praia de Lavadores, Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia.

24 horas depois e perto do mesmo local, 4 pessoas tiveram que ser resgatadas do mar. 



> *Perto do local onde desapareceram dois jovens
> Polícia Marítima resgata quatro pessoas numa praia de Canidelo*
> 
> _Quatro pessoas foram na tarde deste domingo resgatadas numa praia de Canidelo, Gaia, depois de terem caído ao mar quando andavam em motos de água perto do local onde decorriam as buscas dos dois jovens desaparecidos ontem na praia de Lavadores._
> ...



Vídeo do resgate onde se vê bem a força do mar e o quão complicado é um resgate com condições assim.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 01:21)

AnDré disse:


> Continuam desaparecidos os dois jovens desaparecidos no sábado na praia de Lavadores, Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia.
> 
> 24 horas depois e perto do mesmo local, 4 pessoas tiveram que ser resgatadas do mar.
> 
> Vídeo do resgate onde se vê bem a força do mar e o quão complicado é um resgate com condições assim.



O Soares já me tinha mostrado esse vídeo, ele assistiu ao resgate. Felizmente foram salvos.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 19:03)

*Quatro desportistas resgatados do mar*



> Voltaram a viver-se longos minutos de pânico, ontem à tarde, na praia de Lavadores, em Canidelo, Gaia.
> 
> 
> Precisamente no local onde dois jovens desapareceram anteontem, levados por uma onda, o helicóptero da Força Aérea, que procurava os corpos, resgatou quatro amigos que praticavam desportos náuticos numa mota de água. José Ferreira, de 42 anos, e o filho, de 13, assim como Márcia Ribeiro, de 28, e o marido, Valter, de 35, foram salvos do gélido mar. Tanto a Márcia como o pai do menor, que foram projectados várias vezes contra as rochas, sofreram graves ferimentos e foram transportados para o Hospital de Gaia.
> ...



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/VdCAfAqeJw8cMIEui8FG"]Resgate em Gaia - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Nesse mesmo vídeo, apareço eu (o da camisola as riscas)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

*Alentejo - Abertura da Lagoa de Santo André ao mar*


> No próximo dia 18, a Lagoa de Santo André, no litoral alentejano, vai ser aberta ao mar. A lagoa inserida na Reserva Natural das Lagoas de Santo André e da Sancha é aberta, geralmente em Março, para renovação das águas. O facto atrai anualmente um grande número de visitantes.
> Café Portugal; foto - CM Santiago do Cacém | quarta-feira, 16 de Março de 2011
> 
> A Lagoa de Santo André é Reserva Natural das Lagoas de Santo André e da Sancha desde 2000, classificação atribuída por ser um local estratégico para a nidificação de muitas espécies de aves migratórias. Todos os anos, com o chegar da Primavera, a lagoa é aberta ao mar de forma artificial.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2011 às 00:12)

> *Época balnear abre a 1 de Maio em Cascais e no Algarve*
> 
> 
> A época balnear Abre já a 01 de Maio nas 15 praias de Cascais, e em quatro de Vila de Bispo e, em meados desse mês, nas praias do concelho de Albufeira, na Rocha (Portimão) e Torre (Oeiras).
> ...



Ainda a um mês da abertura da época balnear na praia da Torre em Oeiras, e este ano contam-se já 10 dias em que a praia apresenta uma boa afluência de banhistas.
E se em Março a água estava gelada, agora nem por isso. 
Hoje havia muita gente na água. 

Esta tarde:





Há pessoas já com bronzes invejáveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2011 às 23:57)

Uma chamada de atenção a todos a ondulação de sueste no Algarve está forte, logo ir ao mar é um verdadeiro perigo. Não estamos no Verão nem o mar é de Verão e tenham bom senso para não correrem riscos e colocar os outros em risco também, para irem salvá-los.

A ondulação encontra-se nos 3 metros.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Na última semana:






Previsão da AEMET para hoje, foz do Guadiana: 18ºC. 

Água fresca, mas temperaturas dentro do normal para a época. Mais um mês e já teremos água a mais de 20ºC no sotavento algarvio


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2011 às 18:17)

> *Número recorde de 271 bandeiras azuis em Portugal*
> 
> A bandeira azul vai estar hasteada este ano em 271 praias portuguesas, um número recorde nos 25 anos de existência da Associação Bandeira Azul da Europa, disse, quinta-feira, o presidente José Archer.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 13:08)

A água na costa portuguesa está um caldinho. 












------------

Frederico, no teu post de Abril colocaste o link directo da imagem ao invés de fazeres um upload da mesma.
O resultado é que agora ela já não indica a temperatura da água do mar da altura, mas de agora.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2011 às 14:04)

E se em Maio a água estava um caldinho, agora em Julho, toda a costa ocidental refrescou. E muito...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jul 2011 às 17:22)

É o Upwelling a trabalhar... A ver se engorda a Sardinha


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2011 às 19:02)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É o Upwelling a trabalhar... A ver se engorda a Sardinha



Uma grande verdade, a nossa apreciada sardinha quer nortada para ser gorda e saborosa  
Nos Santos esteve aquém de outros anos.

- A Norte dizem que "boas, boas, só lá para o S. Pedro"
- A culpa da falta de sardinhas frescas? É da nortada


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2011 às 13:13)

A bóia no Cabo de Santa Maria tem andado em torno dos 20ºC, dois  graus abaixo da média...parece-me que temos Julho de água fresca no Algarve. Mas quem é da região sabe que por vezes a água muito quente pode vir apenas na segunda metade do Verão e no início do Outono.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jul 2011 às 13:20)

Geralmente o Junho é o que trás as friezas na agua do Algarve... neste momento até que esta bastante apetecivel, principalmente na Baia de Mte Gordo!!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 13:25)

AnDré disse:


> E se em Maio a água estava um caldinho, agora em Julho, toda a costa ocidental refrescou. E muito...



Onde posso encontrar estes mapas?


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2011 às 13:53)

Pedro disse:


> Onde posso encontrar estes mapas?



Em Mohid.com

Tanta nortada continua a fazer com que a temperatura da água junto à costa ocidental continue a descer.


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2011 às 15:34)

Impressionante a dinâmica térmica na costa continental.
Desde águas frias da costa ocidental, às águas quentes da costa do leste algarvio.
Pensava que a nortada chegava mais longe.


----------



## Heat (13 Jul 2011 às 18:03)

Fui hoje à praia e confirmo, a água está gelada! As sardinhas é que devem estar boas...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jul 2011 às 07:30)

15ºC e pouco nas boias de Sines e Leixões..

A água anda mesmo gelada


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2011 às 12:34)

> *Algarve: Derrocada na Praia da Salema, sem feridos por ser noite *
> 
> Um bloco de uma arriba na Praia da Salema, ruiu sexta-feira, pelas 21h30. “Não houve nenhum ferido na derrocada, mas se fosse ao longo do dia poderia ter sido registada mais uma tragédia no Algarve” alerta Autoridade Marítima do Sul.
> 
> ...



Muita atenção, às praias no Algarve com arribas, o perigo continua e ontem podia ter sido mais uma tragédia no Algarve. Felizmente foi já de noite. Faço um apelo a todos, para que respeitem as regras de segurança e tenham em atenção a sinaléctica existente nas praias.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2011 às 15:10)

Gente, do dia 21 a 28 de Julho, é expectável águas mais mornas que as actuais na zona da Figueira?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 16:21)

Pedro disse:


> Gente, do dia 21 a 28 de Julho, é expectável águas mais mornas que as actuais na zona da Figueira?



É possível, mas a esta distância temporal é difícil dizer o que quer que seja.


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2011 às 16:39)

Pedro disse:


> Gente, do dia 21 a 28 de Julho, é expectável águas mais mornas que as actuais na zona da Figueira?



O período do ano em que a água está mais quente na costa oeste é o final do Verão e o início do Outono. E como a nortada se manterá provavelmente nessa semana, o mais provável é que a água permaneça fria. O vento de leste também não traz água quente para a costa oeste. O melhor são ventos que tragam as águas que estão ao largo da costa, tipo de sudoeste.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 10:11)

Cada dia mais fria...


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2011 às 16:02)

A bóia de Faro está com 18.5ºC!


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2011 às 16:48)

> A bóia de Faro está com 18.5ºC!


 

Está mesmo fria


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jul 2011 às 19:00)

Pessoal, há algum link onde exista webcams das praias? Para se ver a condição do mar e tal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pessoal, há algum link onde exista webcams das praias? Para se ver a condição do mar e tal



Algumas, as que eu conheço conseguem-se aceder pelo Google Earth. Activa a opção de WebCam


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2011 às 19:54)

> Pessoal, há algum link onde exista webcams das praias? Para se ver a condição do mar e tal



Scan_Ferr tens estes 2 sites 

http://www.beachcam.pt/

http://surfreport.pt/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jul 2011 às 09:13)

Obrigado aos dois


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2011 às 10:13)

O vento de norte teima em não cessar, soprando dia e noite.
A temperatura da água, sempre a baixar.







O IM, na secção da informação costeira, apresenta os seguintes valores para hoje:
Porto (Leça da Palmeira): 14,9ºC
Grande Lisboa (Guincho, Carcavelos, Caparica): 15,3ºC
Sines (S.Torpes): 14,1ºC
Vila do Bispo (Tonel): 15,5ºC
Faro (Ilha de Faro): 19,6ºC

------------------------

O báltico, com temperaturas de fazer inveja a toda a costa ocidental portuguesa.


----------



## Costa (22 Jul 2011 às 10:25)

14ºC no Porto e em Sines


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jul 2011 às 22:31)

Zonas do Báltico com 22ºC?


----------



## Costa (22 Jul 2011 às 22:44)

Não acho que seja assim tão incomum Scan_Ferr


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

A água está gélida no Norte do País.


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2011 às 01:36)

João Soares disse:


> A água está gélida no Norte do País.



Ui..o upwelling está com um POWER

Boas noticias para os pescadores..nomeadamente para as sardinhas


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2011 às 11:54)

stormy disse:


> Ui..o upwelling está com um POWER
> 
> Boas noticias para os pescadores..nomeadamente para as sardinhas



Durante a noite ainda desceu aos *13.4ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

Segundo os dados da bóia de Faro esta tarde a água do mar andou nos 22ºC


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

Bóia de Faro, neste momento, com 21.9ºC. A média para esta altura do ano ronda os 22ºC para o Cabo de Santa Maria. 

Foz do Guadiana com 25ºC. A média para esta altura do ano ronda os 24ºC. 

Parece que a temperatura da água do mar no sotavento algarvio está a regressar aos valores habituais para a estação estival


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Jul 2011 às 09:23)

Já vos conto hoje como está a temperatura da água em Espinho. Imagino que esteja um gelo


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2011 às 10:25)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Já vos conto hoje como está a temperatura da água em Espinho. Imagino que esteja um gelo



Pela Bóia de Leixões estão *13.5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 21:12)

Em Oeiras, e tendo em conta o gelo que paira na costa Ocidental, molhar os pés hoje até não foi difícil. Mergulhar já custou um pouco mais.
Dar mais do que duas braçadas era de ficar sem sensibilidade nos braços.
Fria, fria, fria...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Jul 2011 às 21:34)

Estava fria, mas acho que ainda lá estive 20 minutos por 2 vezes


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2011 às 11:21)

> *Corpo de uma mulher retirado do mar de Canide Sul*
> 
> (Em actualização) - O corpo de uma mulher foi encontrado, esta sexta-feira, na praia de Canide Sul, em Canidelo, em Vila Nova de Gaia.
> 
> ...



IN: JN

Já começa a ser "natural" toda a espécie de ser vivo/morto dar à costa em Gaia.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2011 às 17:49)

A temperatura da água do mar em Leixões subiu quase 3ºC 
Já ta bem melhor 

29-07-2011

* 09:10 - 13.9ºC

* 16:30 - 16.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (29 Jul 2011 às 18:41)

Brunomc disse:


> A temperatura da água do mar em Leixões subiu quase 3ºC



  Vento de sul é o melhor "aquecedor" da água.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2011 às 18:46)

Brunomc disse:


> A temperatura da água do mar em Leixões subiu quase 3ºC
> Já ta bem melhor
> 
> 29-07-2011
> ...



Mesmo assim 16ºC ainda é fresco demais paras mim, mas já é mais dentro de valores normais para a época


----------



## Skizzo (5 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

Realmente Portugal não tem muita sorte no que toca à temperatura da água. Visto ser um país do sul da Europa, na nossa latitude ter temperaturas da água mais parecidas ao norte europeu é um pouco desolador para quem tanto gosta de praia - e as nossas praias são fantásticas. A costa norte de Espanha é mais apetecivel que o nosso litoral oeste, e até mesmo o mar da Finlândia na zona do Báltico. O que me espantou também foi a temperatura do Mar Negro e do Mar Cáspio. Que caldinho!







de acordo com sites oficiais, hoje:

Porto: 17ºC
Hemsby (Reino Unido): 17ºC
Lisboa: 18ºC
Helsínquia: 21ºC
Faro: 22ºC
Bordéus: 22ºC
São Sebastião: 22ºC
Nápoles: 25ºC
Alicante: 26ºC
Kerch (Ucrânia): 27ºC
Antalya (Turquia): 29ºC


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar

A costa ocidental Portuguesa, as Canárias e a costa ocidental Marroquina, estão a receber o efeito do upwelling.
Daí as águas mais frescas. Um pouco como acontece normalmente no Chile Central, Califórnia e África do Sul ( lado ocidental). Claro que isto é uma dádiva a nível biológico, mas para os banhistas, não é assim tão bom.

De salientar o variadíssimo gradiente térmico na costa algarvia, em que passamos de valores frescos do lado Oeste para valores quentes, no lado leste ( acima de 24,5ºc).
Outro exemplo de dinâmica térmica, mas não tão acentuado, é o que acontece nas águas portuguesas da Madeira, com um «olho quente», com temperaturas acima de 25ºc.

Nos Açores, vastas massas marítimas, andam acima de 25ºc, com uma zona acima de 26ºc. Em princípio ainda vão aquecer mais.

Para este ano, a costa ocidental, também ainda deve conhecer uma subida, mas não tão acentuada.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Boas :-)

Estou pela praia da Comporta e posso dizer que a água está muito boa, talvez uns 18¤C
A ondulação está de NW com ondas de quase 1.5m :-D


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

temperatura não muito quente da agua no Algarve comparando com o ano passado que chegou aos 28 em Agosto


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

asd


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2011 às 22:10)

homem do mar disse:


> asd



temp agua


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2011 às 22:11)

homem do mar disse:


> temp agua



epa nao sei porque mas isto mai mete imagem mas pronto fica aqui o site 
http://forecast.maretec.org/Operati...apas\Portugal\Temperature\0/20110808-2200.png


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Hoje quando subi ao paredão da costa da caparica numa das praias andavam 2 ou 3 atrás de um chapéu de sol, imagem de marca da nortada que se fazia sentir por lá.

Aqui fica o registo da temperatura e velocidade do vento pelas 18h15. O máxima que registei enquanto medi foi 45 km/h.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2011 às 18:05)

A água do mar anda quentinha, até mesmo na costa Norte 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meteo (4 Set 2011 às 00:58)

Brunomc disse:


> A água do mar anda quentinha, até mesmo na costa Norte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No início de Agosto estava gelada.FOi aqueçendo ao longo do mês,devido á pouca nortada e se não tivermos nortada na próxima quinzena vamos ter água excelente a meados do mês.


----------



## frederico (6 Set 2011 às 20:25)

*Atenção à água do mar bem quente no grupo oriental dos Açores:*


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Praia do Castelo, Costa de Caparica.
Depois de um óptimo dia de praia.
(Calor, vento fraco/nulo, temperatura da água do mar agradável, bastante ondulação - óptimo para quem gosta de ondas).


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2011 às 17:14)

Apesar dos 30ºC que se sentem hoje na Caparica, o mar hoje não está para banhos.
Bandeiras vermelhas por todo o lado.
Ondas de 3,5m aliadas às marés vivas e à praia mar. O resultado disso é o seguinte:






Cenário que se repete um pouco por toda a costa ocidental.

Espinho:


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Set 2011 às 19:22)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar dos 30ºC que se sentem hoje na Caparica, o mar hoje não está para banhos.
> Bandeiras vermelhas por todo o lado.
> Ondas de 3,5m aliadas às marés vivas e à praia mar. O resultado disso é o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Ondas estas que são resultado da depressão extra-tropical ex-KATIA... engraçado como a ondulação consegue atravessar todo o Atlântico e chegar até nós ainda com uma considerável energia!

Todas as bóias ondógrafo da Costa ocidental (de Norte a Sul) já registaram ondas com mais de 5m ao longo do dia...


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2011 às 20:28)

E esta grande ondulação vem de Oeste,portanto em Carcavelos entra parte significativa da ondulação.Hoje em Carcavelos deviam estar ondas perto dos 2 metros,impossivel para banhos. 
O vento era fraco a moderado,e estava calor!


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2011 às 11:20)

Fotos do dia 12 de Setembro tiradas por Rui Correia na Praia de Faro durante a maré cheia


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2011 às 10:23)

*Jovem apanhada pela alga tóxica, estudava a matéria *

«A microalga produtora de toxinas que levou à proibição de banhos em 11 praias algarvias foi detectada acidentalmente por uma estudante da matéria, de férias no Algarve, que sofreu lesões na pele e vias respiratórias, soube hoje a Lusa.

A estudante não precisou de hospitalização, porque as lesões causadas pela microalga são de carácter ligeiro, disse a investigadora Ana Amorim, do Centro Oceanográfico da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa.

A cientista revelou que o incidente ocorreu quarta-feira, quando a estudante de doutoramento numa Universidade do País Basco (Espanha) começou a sentir problemas respiratórios e prurido nas mãos, após um banho na praia de Salema, Vila do Bispo.

Considerou tratar-se de uma “espantosa coincidência”, já que a tese de doutoramento da estudante versa precisamente sobre a detecção da microalga ostreopsis na Península Ibérica e, em Portugal, nunca tinha sido encontrada em tão grandes concentrações como ocorreu precisamente com ela.

Constatados os sintomas, a estudante contatou o Instituto de Investigação das Pescas e do Mar (IPIMAR), que recolheu amostras de água do mar em várias praias dos concelhos de Lagos e Vila do Bispo, acabando por se confirmar sexta-feira que se trata daquela alga.

As praias em que a autoridade marítima hasteou bandeira vermelha ao princípio da tarde de sexta-feira, por determinação das autoridades de saúde, são D. Ana, Camilo, Porto de Mós, Luz (concelho de Lagos), Burgau, Cabanas Velhas, Boca do Rio, Salema, Furnas, Zavial e Ingrina (concelho de Vila do Bispo).

De acordo com Ana Amorim, a ostreopsis não é causadora de problemas der saúde muito graves, ficando-se os problemas que causa pelas dificuldades respiratórias, conjuntivites e irritações cutâneas.

Ao contrário do que acontece com outras microalgas, tropicais e sub-tropicais, mais perigosas para o homem.

Até há pouca décadas também aquela microalga era exclusiva desses climas, mas desde finais da década de 90 do século passado tem sido identificada em todo o Mediterrâneo – sobretudo em Itália – e o banho em várias praias tem sido interditado devido à sua presença.

Em Portugal, o género ostreopsis - que tem várias espécies características dificilmente distinguíveis -, foi localizado pela primeira vez em 2007, em Sines, e posteriormente em 2008, na baía de Cascais, havendo também registos nas Desertas (Madeira), mas nunca em tão altas concentrações como agora ocorre no barlavento algarvio.

Segundo a especialista, está confirmado que a espécie agora recolhida, já identificada como “siamensis”, não produz toxinas diarreicas ou paralisantes, como acontece com algumas suas congéneres, endémicas sobretudo no Pacífico sul.

Há vários anos que a investigadora do Centro Oceanográfico da Universidade de Lisboa e a sua colega Teresa Moita, do IPIMAR, se dedicam ao estudo e detecção desta família de microalgas em Portugal.

“Nunca tivemos apoios institucionais de peso, porque sempre se considerou que estas microalgas não constituíam qualquer risco em Portugal”, lamentou, sustentando que a ocorrência no Algarve “pode mostrar que afinal não é bem assim”.

Nos próximos dias as águas das praias de Lagos e Vila do Bispo serão monitorizadas, aguardando-se agora pelos resultados de novas análises, no início da próxima semana.»

Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2011 às 22:23)

A temperatura da água do mar na Costa Vicentina e Alentejana tem andado muito perto dos 21¤C

Uma amiga minha disse-me que hoje foi a praia da Comporta e apanhou um excelente dia de praia, muito melhor que um dia de Julho ou Agosto.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2011 às 13:07)

Ontem, às 21h, portanto 1h30 após o pôr-do-sol, ainda havia uma extensa fila de trânsito para a ponte 25 de Abril, vinda da via rápida da Caparica.
As praias registaram uma verdadeira enchente!

Também não era para menos. Água apetecível e bem agradável, mesmo já sem sol.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Out 2011 às 15:01)

Ondulação muito forte hoje na Costa Ocidental. Na bóia de Sines, a altura significativa já passou dos 7m e duas ondas chegaram mesmo aos 12 m.





A água continua um caldinho, cerca de 20ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2011 às 20:03)

Hoje uma ondulação com cerca de 6m atingiu a Costa Ocidental. Sem vento, as ondas eram "perfeitas". O mar tanto parecia quase uma lagoa como vinham umas bombas repentinas, como mostram as fotos:


----------

